# Vistana Village



## tomandrobin (Feb 17, 2006)

Just a FYI, a friend of mine recieved a call from Starwood for Vistana Village yesterday for the usual "special offer" to come visit the resort for a few days. He was already interested in the resort and is already a Starwood owner in another resort. He asked them what do they have to offer at Vistana Village. The caller let him know that they are now offering a three bedroom lock-off unit in the new phase. Platninum week is around $38,000 and has around 138,000 staroptions.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 17, 2006)

Starwood owner's are not usually eligible for this promo, so if he accepts it, he could end up paying full rate for his stay, so he should check with them before he pays anything.


----------



## bward (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey guys,

Just to let you know, we've been contacted several times recently about some special deals at Vistana Villages. 

Something like $249 for three night at VV, plus theme park tickets and a special dinner and party for owners. 

Just about two weeks ago, one salesman told me if I can't make the dates for the special events, call, because they have many deals available throughout the year. And those deals run for $149.00

So, maybe they are getting much more aggressive about selling Vistana Villages.

Take care,

Bward


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 17, 2006)

He was very up front with them. He told them he bought his units resale. He is considering buying the 3 bedroom l/o unit. And they were still fine with it.


----------



## seenett (Feb 17, 2006)

tomandrobin said:
			
		

> He was very up front with them. He told them he bought his units resale. He is considering buying the 3 bedroom l/o unit. And they were still fine with it.



Are you kidding? He knows about Starwood, knows about resales, and is considering buying a unit for $38K??

I am really tempted to make him an offer:  Send *me* only $35K, and I will pay for a rental for him at any 3 bedroom unit at any resort in Orlando for the next 5 years in a row.  At the end of 5 years, I will buy him a 3 bedroom l/o resale.  I will make thousands of $$ on that deal!!


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 17, 2006)

lol....I told him not to do it! If he was going to buy from the Developer, at least get a unit at Kierland. More points, less money, lower MF.


----------



## STEVIE (Feb 17, 2006)

Has any one heard if Vistana Villages is really going to change to II?


----------



## oneohana (Feb 17, 2006)

tomandrobin said:
			
		

> lol....I told him not to do it! If he was going to buy from the Developer, at least get a unit at Kierland. More points, less money, lower MF.


Why would you buy from the developer at Kierland?  That's alot of money just for the ability to convert to Starpoints.


----------



## grest (Feb 18, 2006)

wow...that's a lot of money!
Connie


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 18, 2006)

bward said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> Just to let you know, we've been contacted several times recently about some special deals at Vistana Villages.
> 
> ...



I got these offers for VV, too.  And I own there!  There are a bunch of offers (Disney, Sea World, Richard Petty Driving Experience, Discovery Cove, Universal).  I can actually use any of these offers as many times as I want throughout the year.


----------



## bward (Feb 18, 2006)

*Starwood Orlando Special Events*



			
				iluvwdw said:
			
		

> I got these offers for VV, too.  And I own there!  There are a bunch of offers (Disney, Sea World, Richard Petty Driving Experience, Discovery Cove, Universal).  I can actually use any of these offers as many times as I want throughout the year.



Hi Kim,

I own at VV too, and it is only in the last 6 months they've been offering these special event deals to us.

One of the special dates is in October, when they told me Starwood is renting all of Universal Studios for the time between the park's closing and before it re-opens for the Halloween Event. In that hour or two, there is a Starwood owners dinner/party. The $249 includes admission to Universal for two for the day, plus the Halloween Party, plus the Starwood Party, plus VV for 3 nights. 

Sounds like fun, but I don't know if I can make the dates work. I was also told there are Starwood Special Events planned for May and September. 

Last year, Starwood did something at Epcot, and MGM in November and December.

Anyone here go? What was it like?

Bward


----------



## JudyS (Feb 18, 2006)

susgar said:
			
		

> Has any one heard if Vistana Villages is really going to change to II?



Well, I toured there in January, and the saleswoman said they were.  But, you know how trustworthy the information given out on timeshare tours is....


----------



## wingkng (Feb 20, 2006)

I got a call out of nowhere from VV too!  She was very nice and even called back when I told her I was on the other line.  She asked me if I was going to Orlando, but I told her I already have a week stay at VV in May, and do not plan on going back the rest of the year.  She then nicely said thank you and hung up.  I never got the details of what she was offering...


----------

